# You called every move like clockwork



## assmat

Hello everybody !!!

J'ai un problème avec le mot "called" dans cette phrase, s'agit t'il d'une expression, car je ne pense pas que la trad soit appeller avec le reste du sens de la phrase.

You called every move like clockwork. Je traduirai par : tu as " .... "  chaque mouvement comme les rouages d'une horloge.

Y'a rien à faire, je n'arrive pas à trouver le mot corespondant en français. Si quelqu'un peut m'aider please !!!

Merci d'avance !!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Tous tes mouvements étaient aussi réguliers qu'une horloge ?


----------



## Sanda

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> Tous tes mouvements étaient aussi réguliers qu'une horloge ?



Bloquée aussi. Un peu plus de contexte peut-être ?


----------



## rsweet

assmat said:
			
		

> You called every move like clockwork. Je traduirai par : tu as " .... "  chaque mouvement comme les rouages d'une horloge.



Ça dépend du contexte, mais une façon de traduire cette phrase c'est «Vous avez prévu chaque movement . . . ."


----------



## viera

annoncer chaque coup


----------



## Agnès E.

On peut dire aussi : *tes mouvements sont téléphonés*. Mais c'est familier.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Agnès E. said:
			
		

> On peut dire aussi : *tes mouvements sont téléphonés*. Mais c'est familier.


Prévisibles, donc ?

Edit : ah ben oui, ça rejoint les dires de rsweet... 
(on voit que Roland Garros a commencé...)


----------



## Vinh

"tu sonnes chaque mouvement comme un pendule."
that s an idea...


----------



## geve

Tu étais réglé comme du papier à musique ?
More context would help, indeed...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

geve said:
			
		

> Tu étais réglé comme du papier à musique ?


J'aime bien.  
On perd la pendule, mais on gagne peut être en régularité.


----------



## Vinh

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> J'aime bien.
> On perd la pendule, mais on gagne peut être en régularité.



On perd aussi le mouvement non ?

You called every move : il y a l'anticipation du mouvement
like clockwork : et le rythme.

La musique c'est bien ceci dit


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Vinh said:
			
		

> On perd aussi le mouvement non ?
> 
> You called every move : il y a l'anticipation du mouvement
> like clockwork : et le rythme.
> 
> La musique c'est bien ceci dit


Ben, le papier à musique il ne se "joue" pas tout seul : faut de l'huile de coude !   Et c'est assez répétitif comme mouvement, non ?


----------



## Vinh

on peut faire un peu de sémantique, mais sans plus de contexte :

You called every move like clockwork

Tu rythmes chaque pas sur le (comme un) pendule

et 

Tu es réglé comme du papier à musique


ça n'inspire pas la même action, surtout qu'il me semble avoir entendu l'expression il n'y a pas longtemps pour ... des menstruations. he he


----------



## geve

Vinh said:
			
		

> on peut faire un peu de sémantique, mais sans plus de contexte :
> 
> You called every move like clockwork
> 
> Tu rythmes chaque pas sur le (comme un) pendule
> 
> et
> 
> Tu es réglé comme du papier à musique
> 
> 
> ça n'inspire pas la même action, surtout qu'il me semble avoir entendu l'expression il n'y a pas longtemps pour ... des menstruations. he he


Ah oui, c'est bien possible !!

Le pendule, c'est une bonne idée ! Voilà pour le coup un mouvement bien régulier... Mais effectivement ça met peut-être trop l'accent sur l'aspect répétitif de la chose, plutôt que sur la précision d'horloge du mouvement... Et donc, on en revient au départ : du contexte, du contexte, pliiiiiiiz !!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Vinh said:
			
		

> Tu es réglé comme du papier à musique
> 
> ça n'inspire pas la même action, surtout qu'il me semble avoir entendu l'expression il n'y a pas longtemps pour ... des menstruations. he he


Oui, c'est vrai, on peut aussi exprimer cette régularité là ainsi ! 
Mais je crois qu'on dit quand même plus souvent "réglée comme une lettre à la poste", non ? Mais on s'éloigne...


----------



## geve

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> Oui, c'est vrai, on peut aussi exprimer cette régularité là ainsi !
> Mais je crois qu'on dit quand même plus souvent "réglée comme une lettre à la poste", non ? Mais on s'éloigne...


Jamais entendue par chez moi, celle-là... où l'on dit plutôt "c'est *passé* comme une lettre à la poste", ce qui s'applique plus difficilement au cycle menstruel, faut bien avouer ! 
(mais tu as raison, on s'eloigne dangereusement du rivage, là  )


----------



## Vinh

ohhh j'avais pas remarqué mais oui  

"réglée comme une lettre à la poste" c'est nouveau pour moi aussi.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

geve said:
			
		

> Jamais entendue par chez moi, celle-là... où l'on dit plutôt "c'est *passé* comme une lettre à la poste", ce qui s'applique plus difficilement au cycle menstruel, faut bien avouer !
> (mais tu as raison, on s'eloigne dangereusement du rivage, là  )


C'est passé comme une lettre à la poste : un accouchement ?
Quel rivage au fait ?  Ah oui : you called every move like clockwork...
J'ai toujours pas très bien saisi le "called" encore, la prévisibilité du mouvement est exprimée par ce "called" ?


----------



## Vinh

c'est ce que je dirais aussi, "Called" anticipe l'action.


----------



## Cath.S.

Je me met*s* dans le contexte d'un jeu (billard, echecs) et je propose :

_Tu as prédit /annoncé chaque coup avec une régularité d'horloge_

À propos de _pendule_ au masculin, àma c'est une erreur : un pendule n'ayant que le mouvement qu'on lui imprime.


----------



## geve

egueule said:
			
		

> À propos de _pendule_ au masculin, àma c'est une erreur : un pendule n'ayant que le mouvement qu'on lui imprime.


Mais oui, tu as raison ! (ça te fatigue pas, à la longue ?  ) 
En fait je pensais à un *métronome*...  (va comprendre ce qui se passe dans mon pauvre cerveau parfois)


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

> Je me mets dans le contexte d'un jeu (billard, échecs) et je propose
> _Tu as prédit /annoncé chaque coup avec une régularité d'horloge_


Ah ben oui, là je comprends mieux. Merci. 
Mais est-ce la _régularité_ ou la _précision_ de l'horloge qui illustrerait mieux ceci ?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Et l' "anticiper" de Vinh, ça me semblait bien comme verbe, non ?
Un petit mix de tous :
_Tu as anticipé chaque coup avec la précision d'une horloge ?_


----------



## Cath.S.

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> Et l' "anticiper" de Vinh, ça me semblait bien comme verbe, non ?
> Un petit mix de tous :
> _Tu as anticipé chaque coup avec la précision d'une horloge ?_


Anticiper, c'est bien, mais c'est quelque chose que l'on peut faire dans sa tête.



> Se représenter d'avance en esprit ce qui doit se produire ultérieurement
> Source TLFi


 
Quand on _call a move_, on l'annonce de manière explicite : pré*dire*.

Évidemment, apour prédire, il faut d'abord anticiper.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

egueule said:
			
		

> Anticiper, c'est bien, mais c'est quelque chose que l'on peut faire dans sa tête.
> 
> 
> 
> Quand on _call a move_, on l'annonce de manière explicite : pré*dire*.
> 
> Évidemment, apour prédire, il faut d'abord anticiper.


Ah, d'accord. Tu veux dire que "call a move" implique que l'on annonce (prédise) à voix haute le coup.
Mais alors je vois mal dans un contexte d'échec, annoncer à voix haute le prochain coup de l'autre avant qu'il ne joue... Ou j'ai (encore ?) rien compris ?


----------



## Cath.S.

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> Ah, d'accord. Tu veux dire que "call a move" implique que l'on annonce (prédise) à voix haute le coup.
> Mais alors je vois mal dans un contexte d'échec, annoncer à voix haute le prochain coup de l'autre avant qu'il ne joue... Ou j'ai (encore ?) rien compris ?


Laisse tomber les échecs, qui ne semblent pas remporter un franc succès. 
Garde le billard.

Alors là, tu vois, la boule va d'abord frapper cette autre, qui va aller percuter cette troisième selon cet angle précis...

Ça va mieux ?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

egueule said:
			
		

> Ça va mieux ?


Beaucoup mieux, merci.  
Si on annonce ses propres coups, avec le billard, ça semble marcher ! 
Reste plus qu'une confirmation de ce contexte de la part de l'intéressé.


----------



## Kelly B

L'original est une mélange des expressions que je trouve un peu bizarre.
You called every move: normalement, comme l'a déjà dit egueule et Vinh, ça veut dire que tu as prévu ou prédit. Ceci dit, suivi de "like clockwork", called pourrait signifier to order or command, dans le sens de demander ou diriger, peut-être.
L'autre expression fixe, it went like clockwork, signifie went smoothly. Il ne s'agit pas de régularité, mais que c'était bien tourné, sans problème, c'est un image d'une pignonnerie précise bien lubrifiée. 
Mais les métaphors étant mélangées ici, il se peut que l'auteur à voulu dire avec régularité, effectivement. Je ne sais pas, je veux tout simplement suggerer ces autres possibilités.


----------



## Vinh

"Call" n'est surement pas à voix haute, je pense que ça fait aussi parti de la métaphore sinon le contexte est caduc.

Cependant, move est peut-être un coup comme l'a fait remarqué egueule ou un "plan qui aurait fonctionné à la perfection ?"

KaRine a raison, on manque de contexte


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
"_people watching wrestling at home will sometimes be able to hear a wrestler call a move if he says it too loudly_"
(I could not get the whole sentence because of the firewall) 
www.dictionaryofgambling.com/gambling_terms/all_gambling_terms/c
I would suggest "tu as annoncé chaque mouvement avec la précision d'une horloge"


----------



## assmat

Ouahou merci à toute en faite, le contexte, est assez délicat, mais disons qu'effectivement, ils avaient mis un plan en place qui s'est très bien enchainé, donc, après coup, y'a cette phrase qui lui signale que c'était bien régler en somme.
Merci encore !


----------



## Cath.S.

Donc, pour garder l'idée des jeux :

_tu avais prédit le déroulement de la partie avec une précision d'horloge_ ?

Dis, Assmat, la prochaine fois, tu nous donneras le contexte dès le début, hein ?


----------



## polaire

assmat said:
			
		

> Hello everybody !!!
> 
> J'ai un problème avec le mot "called" dans cette phrase, s'agit t'il d'une expression, car je ne pense pas que la trad soit appeller avec le reste du sens de la phrase.
> 
> You called every move like clockwork. Je traduirai par : tu as " .... "  chaque mouvement comme les rouages d'une horloge.
> 
> Y'a rien à faire, je n'arrive pas à trouver le mot corespondant en français. Si quelqu'un peut m'aider please !!!
> 
> Merci d'avance !!


I was trying to come up with the French equivalent of this phrase just last night.   BTW, what you've said, "to call every move like clockwork" is a bit of a mixed metaphor.  The expression in English usually is "to run like clockwork" or as someone above said, "it went like clockwork."

HTH


----------

